# Auto taper ?



## hiphopjam (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello

I have bought a Drywall Master auto taper and I was wondering how often I should change the cutting blade. Second Question: I do you change the blade.

I am getting a good feel for the auto taper as I head to my 4th house with my new toy but I thought it would be easier to cut. I find it really hard with the hand grip to pull it all the way down in order to cut the whole tape.

Best Regards


----------



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

welcome to the world of auto tapers!! 
Iit does sound like you are ready for a new blade. 

Was it hard to cut the tape when you first got it? 

Did you make sure when cleaning it to get all the mud out of the track that the blade runs in?

If not, there could be a build up of dry mud in there making it hard to actuate. 

To change the blade, turn the ring on the side so that it lines up with the slot... pull down on the handle and the blade will slide out of the track, the blade is held in place by a small screw. loosen it and remove the old blade and pop in a new one. Pull down on the ring to retract the blade and lock the ring in place.

If I was unclear, let me know and I'll try to post some pics


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

One other thing to check is that your chain is lubed and straight. If it's not straight then loosen the chain like hiphop said above and turn it until the chain is straight.
My Master Drywall tube cuts the paper like butter and I can't remember when the last time I changed the blade was. 
When you go to cut the tape you do need to stop the bazooka, quick pull and go. It all becomes all too natural after you run a tube for a while.


----------



## LukeOR (Feb 15, 2007)

I've never ran a "Master" before, but on tapetech and a few others I've noticed it helps if when putting a new blade in, pull it out just a bit to get a little more cut length before tightening set screw.


----------



## hiphopjam (Aug 22, 2008)

I had looked before and never noticed the blade. Its so small. Track is cleaned, lubed many times and the chain is straight. You really have to yank on her to cut all the way through. Many times today the cuts were not coming out straight. 30 degree cuts.

I also find it hard to engage the creaser all the away. When I do angles I have to grab a hold of the retaining wire with my thumb in order to engage it enough to crease the tape.

Cheers


----------



## WorkinTexan (Jun 30, 2008)

*Taper*

I have never ran a "Master", but as Brockster said make sure your stopped and quick pull and "press on":thumbup:. I remember when I first started taping it took a little practice to get the hang of it. Just remeber to clean very good after each use and I have noticed if I leave the head in the water over night, it will rust the knife quicker which makes it so you have to replace the blade more often.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Banding metal that holds lumber together works great for clearing clogs but I'm sure you already know that, right?


----------



## hiphopjam (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes I learned that trick from this form and have used it once already.

Sometimes the paper feeds through but comes out with a little fold in her.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Since none of us can give you any answers you should just call Drywall Master and ask for "Johnny". He's an Ole Bastard and sounds kind of cranky but he does know what he's talking about and in person he's a great guy. The owners are hard to understand and don't know jack, IMO. Just call and tell them you need to talk to Johnny. :thumbsup:


----------



## hiphopjam (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm not having a terrible time with the taper. Maybe my quick pull on the handle grip is not as quick as it should be. 

Many thanks.

The shame of it all is when I finish taping the house out, I have to wait another week to use it again.


----------

